# clutch cables



## doobie (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm looking for the 2 clutch cables for my HS80 TA snow blower. These cables are no longer manufactured by the Honda company nor are they available from any aftermarket manufacturer including Jack's Small Engines. Part # is 54510738A11. They may be interchangeable with the HS55 TA model. I'm not completely sure but they seem to be the same dimensions as the 55 TA model. If there is someone who has scrapped or is scrapping one of these models and has these cables and is willing to sell me them then I would be grateful.


----------



## Itsbanks (Jan 12, 2022)

I am in the same boat, I have currently looking for a suitable replacement with currently manufactured cables. Most of the snowblowers have the same ends on the cables, just need one in a similar length. I am currently requesting lengths of some cables from sellers on ebay. I will try to get back to you if I find something that works.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome. I'll mail the Moderator, this should be moved and posted to the Honda or the Maintenance & Repair sections. You'll get more answers. There are several Honda experts on here, Tabora, OrangPuteh, are 2 that come to mind.


----------

